# Great Dane Graphics Offers New Fashion Stock Art Category



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

One of the newest categories recently added to the Great Dane Graphics collection of stock art is fashion. This category spans a wide range of styles that reflect the most popular trends happening right now. 

New heraldry designs incorporate all the most popular icons such as skulls, crosses, fleur de lis, shields, swords, ribbons, and scrolls. Tattoo art continues to thrive and new designs offered include roses, leaves, scrolls, hearts, butterflies, vines, birds, and eagles. 

Nautical designs with a modern twist show an anchor with seahorses, koi fish, seaweed, ribbons, and sea grasses. 

These recently added new designs can to be used to create screen printed shirts, digital direct-to-garment prints, signage, sublimation or digital transfers, and cut vinyl designs.

Screen printing files are separated using simulated process color separations and saved as DCS 2.0 .eps files for easy importing. Digital files are high-resolution .png files saved at 14 inches with a transparent background. 

For printer/cutters, graphics are formatted as CorelDRAW® and .eps files. All images include a cut line and extra bleed space around the image to prevent white gaps. All designs in the collection are royalty free with no limitations on how many times they can be used. Applications include apparel, signs, brochures, and ad presentations. 

Go to Royalty Free Stock Art for T-Shirts | Great Dane Graphics to see package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected]; or call (800) 829-0836.

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, print and cut) dye-sublimation, digital transfers (inkjet and color laser), or embroidery digitizing. Other products include CutUps stock art for vinyl cutters, Vector Clip Art catalog, T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, digital Photo Frames, and Learning Photoshop training DVD.


----------

